# Airlift XL mk4



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

Frame on ground...only passenger side axle notch and bent subframe tabs on 215/40/17. 

Thanks will


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

any more pictures?


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

Nah...it was dark and the car is a gli...so the lip is holding me up. This pic was with the bumper off. I just wanted to show tierod and driverside axle notching isn't always needed to lay frame.


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

maybe because of a 40 series tire...? maybe not just a thought... good job on the install... my xl's are sitting in the basement for now


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Jetta11J said:


> maybe because of a 40 series tire...?


 Def. makes it a ****load easier. Laying out on 18's and 19's is where it's at


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

Sorry bud, a 215/40 nankang is taller than the more popular 205/45 falken 512 run by mk4 guys by a good bit.


----------



## shammy7 (Dec 5, 2010)

what do you mean by bent subframe tabs?
cheers


----------



## Miguel Lopez Ma (Mar 12, 2007)

shammy7 said:


> what do you mean by bent subframe tabs?
> cheers











:beer:


----------



## Alexvr (Feb 6, 2008)

Just installed xl , with both sides notched, tie rods notch, inner fender pinch welds bent, fender liner cut and lays frame. Didn't know what to mess with on the subframe so if u have a better pic please poet it. Also how are the rear bags sitting, do they angle pretty bad? Cars on stock wheels with beffy tires


----------



## Miguel Lopez Ma (Mar 12, 2007)

Alexvr said:


> Just installed xl , with both sides notched, tie rods notch, inner fender pinch welds bent, fender liner cut and lays frame. Didn't know what to mess with on the subframe so if u have a better pic please poet it. Also how are the rear bags sitting, do they angle pretty bad? Cars on stock wheels with beffy tires


----------



## Hustlin (Nov 22, 2004)

small tires.

good struts :thumbup:


----------



## Alexvr (Feb 6, 2008)

Miguel Lopez Ma said:


>


Trim this on both sides? Thank you for the picture


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

his tires arent that small for 40 series. a lot bigger then any 40 series ive seen.


----------



## Hustlin (Nov 22, 2004)

corrado_sean2 said:


> his tires arent that small for 40 series. a lot bigger then any 40 series ive seen.


Theoretically it's over 15mm less in radius than a stock rc / aristo. 

Not hating, just saying it saves you the tie rod notch and some subframe trimming. :thumbup:


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice, Adam :thumbup:


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

Hustlin said:


> Theoretically it's over 15mm less in radius than a stock rc / aristo.
> 
> Not hating, just saying it saves you the tie rod notch and some subframe trimming. :thumbup:


i understand what calculations say. but all tires are not created equal lol some run taller then other and some shorter then others. just depends on the manufacturer.


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

nice :thumbup:

can't wait to get my kit on the car in 4 1/2 days


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

Yea I agree with Sean. It's a beefy 215/40...****ty nankang lol. It's almost as big as 225/40. I'll post pics of the whole car when my 4mo lip arrives, as it's not that low with the gli valence. In the below pics you'll see I was lower on the mathematically larger tire. The lip is on the ground with the 205/45 falken and about a 1/4" off the ground with the 215/40 nankang...same wheel and same air setup. Also notice the difference of the space between the fender and the lip of the wheel. It's about a 1/4" as well. Either way, I agree having 17's makes it easier to go low.


Here is the 215/40 nankang (pre xl)












Here is when it had 205/45 falkens (pre xl, same wheel just old color)


----------



## Hustlin (Nov 22, 2004)

Looks great


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

40 series on a 17? ehh

but what did you think of those nankings? and what model did you have


----------



## Vuck Folkswagen (Oct 30, 2010)

niiiiiiice :thumbup:


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

eastcoaststeeze said:


> 40 series on a 17? ehh
> 
> but what did you think of those nankings? and what model did you have


 The tire is not only appropriate for a 17, its large for a 215/40. I'm not running a 205/40. My old falken 512 45 series was smaller. Take a look at pics a couple posts up. 

The nankangs are fine for the price...they just stretch like ass.


----------



## djmike1 (Aug 11, 2001)

VR6OOM said:


> Sorry bud, a 215/40 nankang is taller than the more popular 205/45 falken 512 run by mk4 guys by a good bit.


 215/40 is bigger then 205/45 sorry


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

djmike1 said:


> 215/40 is bigger then 205/45 sorry


 Sorry you're wrong, technically:

215 / 40 = 86mm diameter
205 / 45 = 92.25mm diameter

Mathematically my tire should be smaller than a 205/45, but it's not as you can see in the pics I posted. Nankangs run large.


----------



## Flat Black VW (Nov 25, 2007)

looks good cant wait to get a set of my own


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

Only complaint = ride is too soft for my liking.


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

VR6OOM said:


> Only complaint = ride is too soft for my liking.


 The struts I assume? I run between 35-40psi in mine and they ride wonderful, although my 225-40-18's cushion things a bit for sure. What do you ride at?


----------



## Hustlin (Nov 22, 2004)

too soft x2. but i guess thats what bagyards are for haha. ~20psi


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

45psi for now up front. I've been a coilover guy for years, so I kind of miss getting beaten to death and bouncing all over the road.


----------

